# TFA Strawberry and Strawberry Ripe



## Mel..... (20/12/16)

I am looking for some advice from people that have been using this concentrate. I have been following recipes that use these flavors and I see the comments about how good the strawberry tastes and mixes with the other flavors, when I use it with the same % as in the recipe it is like the strawberry is completely muted and I don't get much of a strawberry taste at all. I have tried shake and vape and even steeping as well as changing the %. Want to see if anyone can give me advice on what to do or another brand of strawberry they can recommend.


----------



## Soutie (20/12/16)

Strawberry is quite a strange flavour, some people have huge problems tasting it, especially strawberry ripe. Capellas sweet strawberry is quite a bit more forgiving as is INW shisha strawberry. Strawberry ripe doesn't steep well at all when it isn't supported in one way or another.

What you could do is try to trick is to mix two or more strawberries together, this allows them to support each other and the flavour comes through much cleaner. You could even try boosting the strawberry flavour with 0.5% TFA dragon fruit.

Failing that you might be one of the unlucky guys who just can't taste strawberry at all. Do you taste it in commercial juice at all?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mel..... (20/12/16)

yeah in commercial juices its not a problem that's why I wanted to try making my own because I really enjoy the commercial strawberry juices, I have tried mixing the two together but haven't had much luck, I have heard that the Capella one works a bit better so thinking of trying that and mixing it with one of the others.


----------



## Soutie (20/12/16)

I think that TFA Strawberry ripe is the most overrated flavour, there are much better options. CAP sweet strawberry works really well with TFA strawberry or Ripe in about a 2:1 ratio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mel..... (20/12/16)

Thanks for the feedback  will try get some Cap sweet strawberry asap, hopefully that will boost the flavor a bit.


----------



## Dolfie (20/12/16)

Mel..... said:


> Thanks for the feedback  will try get some Cap sweet strawberry asap, hopefully that will boost the flavor a bit.


I am glad you post the question I thought I am the only one that have issues with strawberry. @Soutie thanks for your comments will also try Cap Sweet Strawberry. What about Cotton Candy will that not boost the flavour


----------



## Soutie (20/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> I am glad you post the question I thought I am the only one that have issues with strawberry. @Soutie thanks for your comments will also try Cap Sweet Strawberry. What about Cotton Candy will that not boost the flavour



No, cotton candy is just pure ethyl Maltol, that will mute the flavour very quickly as that strawberry flavour is predominantly EM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (20/12/16)

Soutie said:


> Strawberry ripe doesn't steep well at all when it isn't supported in one way or another.



So you're telling me that strawberry can steep and not disappear? Tell me more.
Does dragonfruit really help that much?

I taste the strawberry at the start, but by the time the creams have steeped, the strawberry smell is all that remains.
And I taste it in commercial juices.


----------



## KZOR (20/12/16)

@Mel..... i am also one of those that find that strawberry flavors tend to be subtle.
Strawberry concentrates tend to lose their flavors within a few months and heaven knows how long they were on the shelf before we purchased it.
Try to make 10ml of the recipe below then make another batch of the same recipe and substitute the TFA Ripe Strawberry with Inawera Strawberry Shisha.
Both are great flavors but i find that strawberry (solo or combo) needs to be 6% + part of your strawberry flavored recipe.
Taste each after a few days and then again a few days later. This should help you determine what your preference is.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tockit (20/12/16)

what i could suggest aswell is, its a bit tedious though is mix up 10ml of each strawberry on its own and see what it tastes like and you can get a better idea of which one you taste more of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (20/12/16)

Tockit said:


> mix up 10ml of each strawberry



This will help you for sure. 

40/60 PG/VG with 5% of each strawberry flavor at a time.

The flavors i use the most is :
TFA Ripe Strawberry
TFA Strawberries and cream
CAP Sweet strawberry
Inawera Strawberry Shisha
and to a lesser degree TFA Strawberry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soutie (20/12/16)

spiv said:


> So you're telling me that strawberry can steep and not disappear? Tell me more.
> Does dragonfruit really help that much?
> 
> I taste the strawberry at the start, but by the time the creams have steeped, the strawberry smell is all that remains.
> And I taste it in commercial juices.



Yeah dragon fruit works pretty well in supporting the strawberry at about 0.25% to 0.5%. Strawberry ripe itself will fade but CAP sweet strawberry/strawberry ripe 2:1 ratio with a bit of dragonfruit should last a lot longer.

I have also seem TFA orange cream used in the same way (not orange cream bar mind you) at 0.5% using sweet strawberry/strawberry ripe at a a 5:2 ratio

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mel..... (20/12/16)

Tockit said:


> what i could suggest aswell is, its a bit tedious though is mix up 10ml of each strawberry on its own and see what it tastes like and you can get a better idea of which one you taste more of.



I did try that the other day actually with both the ripe and the plain strawberry but sadly even on its own very subtle, was quite disappointing.


----------



## Mel..... (20/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @Mel..... i am also one of those that find that strawberry flavors tend to be subtle.
> Strawberry concentrates tend to lose their flavors within a few months and heaven knows how long they were on the shelf before we purchased it.
> Try to make 10ml of the recipe below then make another batch of the same recipe and substitute the TFA Ripe Strawberry with Inawera Strawberry Shisha.
> Both are great flavors but i find that strawberry (solo or combo) needs to be 6% + part of your strawberry flavored recipe.
> ...


 Actually looked at this recipe last night lol definitely want to give it a try as soon as I can place an order for new concentrates lol. I have never thought of the inw strawberry but maybe it is a good idea order a bottle when i order.


----------



## Patrick (20/12/16)

Mel..... said:


> I did try that the other day actually with both the ripe and the plain strawberry but sadly even on its own very subtle, was quite disappointing.



I also had the same problem but the combination of SB Shisha and Ripe works well for me. 4% Shisha: 3% Ripe and then add creams VBIC etc. and you're good to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (20/12/16)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to try all of the suggestions and I'm sure I'll come right.


----------



## Jus_Joos (20/12/16)

Bit strange but I have a problem tasting strawberry, even in commercial juices, recently I tried adding different notes behind the strawberry and found that in a ratio of 7-1-2 Strawberry Ripe-Kiwi Double TFA-Dragon Fruit, I could taste the strawberry. My taste buds are fried though.

If all else fails add sucralose at about 1-2% max. Like salt is to food so sucralose is to e-juice. Does gunk up coils and so I try to steer clear from adding this to my mixes. Hence the strawberry experiments.


----------



## Mel..... (20/12/16)

Not a big fan of sucralose but it is worth a try. Thank you all


----------



## snakevape (20/12/16)

Will 1-2% sucralose gunk up coils at such a low amount?


----------



## Jus_Joos (20/12/16)

snakevape said:


> Will 1-2% sucralose gunk up coils at such a low amount?


In my experience it makes a noticeable difference if you go past 1%.


----------



## Andre (20/12/16)

I had the same problem until I tried this recipe.


----------



## spiv (20/12/16)

Thanks @Andre. The day BlckVapour closes. Will try that next year.


----------



## Dolfie (20/12/16)

spiv said:


> Thanks @Andre. The day BlckVapour closes. Will try that next year.


I am getting my order from Black Vapour tomorrow. But I am missing that ingredients. Next year maybe just order order the whole catalogue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (20/12/16)

I find a equal ratio of TFA Strawberry Ripe and TFA Strawberry at around 4% tends to stay strong enough. Can be supported with 0.5% Dragonfruit or Raspberry Sweet.

I am in the minority on this, but I can't stand the taste of Cap Sweet Strawberry, it tastes like plastic to me.


----------



## Dolfie (20/12/16)

Effjh said:


> I find a equal ratio of TFA Strawberry Ripe and TFA Strawberry at around 4% tends to stay strong enough. Can be supported with 0.5% Dragonfruit or Raspberry Sweet.
> 
> I am in the minority on this, but I can't stand the taste of Cap Sweet Strawberry, it tastes like plastic to me.


Damm I hope I am not one of those I ordered 50ml Cap Sweet Stawberry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

